# Needed input on job oil gas



## kumar1234 (Apr 15, 2015)

Hi I am Amar from Bombay india , currently working in Indonesia, would like to migrate Germany . My confusion is ..... How chances to have job in Germany for mechanical engineer in oil gas .... Can i apply job seeker visa from Indonesia?? Needed your valuable advice Regards Amar How is industrial


----------

